# Help 6505+ or used dual rectifier



## jacksonwarriormg (Mar 18, 2011)

My favorite band is dreamtheater and also trivium and pantera and killswitch lol....differente style!!!...but on kijiji i can have used a dual rectifer (mesa) for 1400 or on axemusic.com i can buy a 6505+ for 1150$ (new) wath i need to do ???

and what if is it a 6505+ or 6534+ (wich is better)

thank all


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Both are great amps. 6534+ sounds awesome from clips but I've never played one. However, due to the EL34s it will have more of a British tone as opposed to the 6505+ and Dual Rec which will have a classic American tone due to the 6L6GCs.

I would go with whichever one takes your fancy most, Dual Rec is basically a better 6505+ and with awesome cleans, so if cleans matter to you then it might make the price difference worth it.

You can't really go wrong with the amps you've listed man


----------



## jacksonwarriormg (Mar 18, 2011)

ty but if i wont a tone like John pettrucci waht i need to do.....i have in mind to keep my cash and work like crazy all the summer for buy a Mark V (2150$) new ....but im stil confused


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

If you know what you're doing you could get Petrucci tone out of a Dual Rec I think... go for that I'd say.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 18, 2011)

As I say with all of these. I get like this to not being able to decide, especially when I love both. If possible play them side by side into the SAME cab and see what sounds better to your ears. Unfortunately, I love both the 6505, and Mesa Dual. In an epic battle both are almost evenly matched, but the mesa will kill it on the clean channel.

If you like the 6505's distortion better and don't want to give that up get an EQ pedal to help the cleans ( that's just what I've been told so take that with a pinch of salt), I'm un-sure what kind but I think a 8+ would do fine.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 18, 2011)

Rectos are not a "better" 6505+ at all. They are completely different sounding amplifiers.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 18, 2011)

jacksonwarriormg said:


> ty but if i wont a tone like John pettrucci waht i need to do.....i have in mind to keep my cash and work like crazy all the summer for buy a Mark V (2150$) new ....but im stil confused


I would rather have a Mark V than 6505+ or Dual Rectifier, personally.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Rectos are not a "better" 6505+ at all. They are completely different sounding amplifiers.



I respectfully disagree. I love my 6505+, but I know that Mesa put way more time and money into research when it comes to building amps and I personally think it shows. I'd love to own a Recto, I just can't afford it right now.

Also, I think they are very similar in tone, though I would say Rectos are tighter.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I respectfully disagree. I love my 6505+, but I know that Mesa put way more time and money into research when it comes to building amps and I personally think it shows. I'd love to own a Recto, I just can't afford it right now.
> 
> Also, I think they are very similar in tone, though I would say Rectos are tighter.



hmmm, i don't really think that the recto is tighter than the 6505, not by any means! But when you boost it, you get some really fckn tight sounds. It's up to you, they don't really sound the same.


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I respectfully disagree. I love my 6505+, but I know that Mesa put way more time and money into research when it comes to building amps and I personally think it shows. I'd love to own a Recto, I just can't afford it right now.
> 
> Also, I think they are very similar in tone, though I would say *Rectos are tighter*.


LMAO, whaaaaaaat?!?!? . Rectos are about as loose as they come. They are kind of known for that... In fact that's the main difference that I was about to post. The 6505 is super tight and articulate. The Recto is very loose, with a huge bottom end and lots of sag.

Both are just as good. I prefer the 6505 as I like that tighter sound and the way the notes compress with palm mutes. You can't go wrong with either, it just depends on what kind of flavor you prefer; big and open (Recto), or tight and refined (6505).

Also as far as cleans go, the Dual Rec has crappy cleans too. Again, it's kind of famous for that. They are much better than the 6505 though, I'll give you that.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 18, 2011)

The thing I find with my friends Mesa is even at low volumes it's hard to keep that amp from sounding "big". It's always sounding massive and when you crank them I swear people in China are headbanging .


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

madrigal77 said:


> LMAO, whaaaaaaat?!?!? . Rectos are about as loose as they come. They are kind of known for that... In fact that's the main difference that I was about to post. The 6505 is super tight and articulate. The Recto is very loose, with a huge bottom end and lots of sag.
> 
> Both are just as good. I prefer the 6505 as I like that tighter sound and the way the notes compress with palm mutes. You can't go wrong with either, it just depends on what kind of flavor you prefer; big and open (Recto), or tight and refined (6505).



I own a 6505+ and I disagree. I've used both in live situations and I would definitely say that Rectos are tighter.


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I own a 6505+ and I disagree. I've used both in live situations and I would definitely say that Rectos are tighter.


Well I own a 5150 and the guy I jam with has a Dual Recto. I can tell you there is NO comparison in tightness. The 5150 is FAR tighter. Again, that famous "Dual Recto" sound is the big, open, loose sound. That's what they are famous for. They aren't a tight amp. They are a huge, open sounding amp. You can tighten them up a fair bit with a boost, but it still doesn't touch the 5150/6505 in the tightness department.

I'm not saying that's a bad thing. That big, open sound is awesome. Like I said, it's just different flavors. But saying a Dual Recto is tighter than a 6505 is quite frankly a bit nuts. The 6505 is about as tight as a high gain amp can get. Also, I've NEVER heard anyone describe the Dual Recto as a tight amp. That's why a lot of people can't stand them, they find them too loose.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I respectfully disagree. I love my 6505+, but I know that Mesa put way more time and money into research when it comes to building amps and I personally think it shows. I'd love to own a Recto, I just can't afford it right now.
> 
> Also, I think they are very similar in tone, though I would say Rectos are tighter.


 
They have a similar tone, but not identical. The 6505/6505+ are big and thick with a huge low mid thunk and grind. The Rectifiers have more prominent high mids and as a result sound slightly thinner, still with thick low end. The 6505+ sound more like a Rec than a 6505 does. I prefer Rectifiers myself, especially the Triple Rec, it's got great headroom. 6505/6505+ are good, just slightly bland to me. Both are very tight in my opinion.

I think these two vids show perfectly what I mean

Mesa Dual Rec:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_6fdPJe0nA

Peavey 5150 (6505)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA8Wa8AN33w&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

$1400 for a used dual is steep, I just saw one for $1100. And don't forget about the tax on the brand new Peavey


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

madrigal77 said:


> Well I own a 5150 and the guy I jam with has a Dual Recto. I can tell you there is NO comparison in tightness. The 5150 is FAR tighter. Again, that famous "Dual Recto" sound is the big, open, loose sound. That's what they are famous for. They aren't a tight amp. They are a huge, open sounding amp. You can tighten them up a fair bit with a boost, but it still doesn't touch the 5150/6505 in the tightness department.
> 
> I'm not saying that's a bad thing. That big, open sound is awesome. Like I said, it's just different flavors. But saying a Dual Recto is tighter than a 6505 is quite frankly a bit nuts. *The 6505 is about as tight as a high gain amp can get*. Also, I've NEVER heard anyone describe the Dual Recto as a tight amp. That's why a lot of people can't stand them, they find them too loose.



This is the part of your post I take issue with. That's cool if you think that, I'm not going to call you 'nuts' for saying what you think, I'm sure there's people that agree with you.

However, I'm also sure that there's people who agree with me, so please don't make it seem like one of us is 'right' and one of us is 'wrong'. 

I think it depends on the user much more than the amp, personally. I made my point and I stand by it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

NatG said:


> They have a similar tone, but not identical. The 6505/6505+ are big and thick with a huge low mid thunk and grind. The Rectifiers have more prominent high mids and as a result sound slightly thinner, still with thick low end. The 6505+ sound more like a Rec than a 6505 does. I prefer Rectifiers myself, especially the Triple Rec, it's got great headroom. 6505/6505+ are good, just slightly bland to me. Both are very tight in my opinion.



Agreed 

Obviously I wouldn't call the 6505+ 'bland' as I own one, but I definitely see where you're coming from.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

Turn the bass knob to 0 on a dual and the gain to 3.5, put in high output pickups and come talk to me


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also, I think they are very similar in tone, though I would say Rectos are tighter.


I disagree. I used to run a Dual Rectifier and 5150 together in a stereo rig due to their starkly different, but complimentary sounds. Rectifiers are certainly not tighter than 5150s, but I wouldn't call the 5150 "super tight" either, not after playing better amplifiers.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Mar 18, 2011)

Buy a used 6505 & Single Rectifier. Keep both or get rid of the one you dislike the most.  I think it's nice to have both flavors.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 18, 2011)

If anything, I'm glad that we all have our own takes on this as there is merit in all of our opinions. Therefore, the thread is rich with experience rather than one take on it.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

Herrseigneur said:


> Buy a used 6505 & Single Rectifier. Keep both or get rid of the one you dislike the most.  I think it's nice to have both flavors.



the single won't sound like the dual (and out of recs, triple is the way to go unless you get a roadster or roadking anyway) due to the wattage difference.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Mar 18, 2011)

budda said:


> the single won't sound like the dual (and out of recs, triple is the way to go unless you get a roadster or roadking anyway) due to the wattage difference.


Unless you plan on using the recto in an apartmen


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

Herrseigneur said:


> Unless you plan on using the recto in an apartmen



wattage doesn't determine volume 

I ran a dual rec roadster in a townhouse for two years, next to a baby's room, through a 412


----------



## EOT (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a 6505+ and a triple rec that I ran in stereo for awhile. They are different but do compliment each other well. I think the PV is tighter by quite a bit. But if you add a boost(ts9) the Mesa is pretty tight as well. I think the Mesa is more versatile and that is what I would pick if I could only have one of these two. The build quality better with the Mesa, but both are plenty reliable.

I have found other amps that I like better now. But these are still great amps. Either one should serve you well.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Mar 18, 2011)

budda said:


> wattage doesn't determine volume
> 
> I ran a dual rec roadster in a townhouse for two years, next to a baby's room, through a 412


I know what you mean. I couldn't use my Tiny Terror in 7 watts mode past 8-9 o'clock. 

But last time I had a Triple Rectifier in my room, the volume went from "silence with the modern mode"sandstorm" background to OMGTHEHOUSECOLLAPSENOMOARWINDOWS loud... 

My amp now is a single recto (EL34s) and even though It doesn't sound as good as a cranked dual/triple/revisionF/racktifier/pre500two channels whatever, it's just the closer I can get...unless I buy a roadster...but at that price I'd rather keep my Single and add a 5150...which is exactly what I'm trying to do


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

what did you run yours on? My channel volumes sit at around 11 o'clock on each channel, and with the output between 0 and 9 o'clock I never ever had complaints about volumes. My neighbours didn't complain when I'd put it up to 4, because I didn't do it often.

I definitely have cranked my mesa in my bedroom for a couple hours without issue .


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This is the part of your post I take issue with. That's cool if you think that, I'm not going to call you 'nuts' for saying what you think, I'm sure there's people that agree with you.
> 
> However, I'm also sure that there's people who agree with me, so please don't make it seem like one of us is 'right' and one of us is 'wrong'.
> 
> I think it depends on the user much more than the amp, personally. I made my point and I stand by it.


Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as a dick. I'm a little grumpy today .

Everyone has different ears and a different opinion. I didn't mean to make it seem like I'm saying "YOU'RE WRONG, I'M RIGHT". I was just talking about what the general consensus on both amps are and what they are known for.

I guess it depends on what your idea of "tight" is. To me, that's low sag, nice compression from palm mutes, and fast response. In that case, you have to admit the 5150 is more compressed and is more responsive. That's all I was trying to say. Again, sorry if I was a dick.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

But if you crank the gain on a recto, it gets much more compressed as well


----------



## Herrseigneur (Mar 18, 2011)

budda said:


> what did you run yours on? My channel volumes sit at around 11 o'clock on each channel, and with the output between 0 and 9 o'clock I never ever had complaints about volumes. My neighbours didn't complain when I'd put it up to 4, because I didn't do it often.
> 
> I definitely have cranked my mesa in my bedroom for a couple hours without issue .



I don't remember since it was last summer. I just remember the Triple was so loud it was un-usable. There was just no middle between "no sound" and "too loud". My Single is way more manageable. I was suprised last week when a buddy came over with his 6505. I didn't think there would be a big difference with my Recto but it definitly was louder faster. 

I think the culprit here is the bad insulation of my apartment. I remember my mother telling me she could hear me from the bus stop across the street while the post gain was below 2 on a 6505. Also My Tiny Terror wide open in 15 watts mode didn't seem "that" loud to me in my friend's basement...I need to buy a house


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 18, 2011)

budda said:


> But if you crank the gain on a recto, it gets much more compressed as well


Yeah, but cranking the gain is a good way to make it sound like mud in the mix


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 19, 2011)

The thing is,

A recto's 3 band EQ is FAR MORE effective than the 6505's. One CAN make the Recto tighter than the 6505 with settings.

Having the right cab also permits a "tighter" tone.

In the end, the Recto is WAY more versatile than the 6505. If you REALLY want Petrucci tone, go for Mark V.

For what you listed, I would say a recto will suit you more than the 6505.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 19, 2011)

I was in a similar predicament and spent a fair bit of time trying both amps out before making my final decision.

What I liked about the 6505+ is how straightforward it was and how articulate and defined it was in comparison to the Dual Rectifier, which has a tendency to sound like a wall of sound unless you're boosting it. 

The 6505+ is DEFINITELY tighter than the DR without a boost. 

I ended up going with the dual because of the three channels, and the better clean channel.

I only paid around $900 for it and a reasonable price to pay for one is probably about a thousand dollars.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> The thing is,
> 
> A recto's 3 band EQ is FAR MORE effective than the 6505's. One CAN make the Recto tighter than the 6505 with settings.
> 
> ...



+1000


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 19, 2011)

+1001


----------



## Pedrojoca (Mar 19, 2011)

madrigal77 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as a dick. I'm a little grumpy today .
> 
> Everyone has different ears and a different opinion. I didn't mean to make it seem like I'm saying "YOU'RE WRONG, I'M RIGHT". I was just talking about what the general consensus on both amps are and what they are known for.
> 
> I guess it depends on what your idea of "tight" is. To me, that's low sag, nice compression from palm mutes, and fast response. In that case, you have to admit the 5150 is more compressed and is more responsive. That's all I was trying to say. Again, sorry if I was a dick.



hmm, i think this guy is right, sorry . I know tone is reaaally subjective but, the definition of tight low end is quite self-explanatory. Without a boost, you really have to dig in the dual recto's settings to get a quite tight tone, and it's true, you cna get one! But the same applies to the 6505/5150, it is naturally tighter than the dual recto, so imagine what you can do with the settings


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

It's half and half in here, interesting...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 19, 2011)

And if the recto's loose get a TS-9. It's tightened up my SS peavey like hell. The bandit by far is not the tightest amp out there but with the right effects ( Just a TS-9 for me), it's gotten pretty tight and I am pleased with how much tighter the sound got. It's as if it "organizes" everything.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 19, 2011)

I still say save for the Mark V. It can do more than either the Dual Rectifier or 6505+.


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> hmm, i think this guy is right, sorry . I know tone is reaaally subjective but, the definition of tight low end is quite self-explanatory. Without a boost, you really have to dig in the dual recto's settings to get a quite tight tone, and it's true, you cna get one! But the same applies to the 6505/5150, it is naturally tighter than the dual recto, so imagine what you can do with the settings



But you don't have to dig around, you just turn the bass knob to 1 - you still get low end (provided your guitar isn't weak) and it's hella tight.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 19, 2011)

In regards to the 'tightness' discussion, I have something to point out.

As someone who has owned two Recto's and two 6505's, I can safely say that they do not sound similar to me in any way shape or form.

- The 6505 has more mid structure, has less low end, and less super high end.
- The Recto has a lot of low end (i.e low mids and lows) and a lot of high end (less high mids and more presence).

They compliment eachother very well.

Now, as far as 'tightness' is concerned ; it's kind of a loaded word that doesn't really mean anything.

The 6505 has a faster PICK ATTACK then the Recto, and because of the smaller amount of low end, it is percieved as being 'tighter'.
However, the Recto is better at keeping the tone together. In a sense; it's a bit cleaner. PROVIDED you actually EQ it properly. It's also a bit smoother. 

Now, it all comes down to taste.

I like fast pick attack, so I kept the 6505+.


If you wanted a DT style tone, you'd be better off with a Recto.


----------



## Andii (Mar 19, 2011)

The Mesa and the Peavey are really really different. I have a lot of experience with both(owner). 

The Peavey is the tight and modern one. It is easy to dial in and the EQ functions the way you expect one to work. It is tight with no boost and gets unbelievably tight and clear with one. When I think of perfect metal tone in every aspect I think of the 5150 and its derivatives. 

The recto is the loose and saggy one. The EQ operates oddly. One Eq knob affects what the others are doing. Dialing one in could get daunting. This amp really needs a boost to clean up the mess. I would only recommend this amp to someone who has heard a lot of records and knows what were used on them and really prefers the specific sound of this amp. 

The clean channels on both amps are great contrary to popular opinion. The clean on the Peavey changes when you turn the gain knob up on it and I think people miss that. 


I recommend a Mesa oversized cab paired with whichever amp you choose.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2011)

The Rectos are more for people who know what they are doing, 5150s are more for the average joe guitarist IMO. The EQ on my 6505+ doesn't do a great deal, whereas the EQ on my Cobra did the opposite, which in hindsight is what a good amp should do, I just couldn't get the 'tone in my head' from, I get much closer with the Peavey.

Like Cybersyn said, the Rectos have more potential to be tight if you know your way around an amp.


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Mar 20, 2011)

budda said:


> wattage doesn't determine volume
> 
> I ran a dual rec roadster in a townhouse for two years, next to a baby's room, through a 412



This.
NOT RELATED TO OP, but..
IDK why people complain about having a loud amp in an apartment or something like that. My Triple Rec sounds good at low volume still, and even better when you get to open it up a little. But people can just turn the amp down or get an attenuator. My neighbors suck but I'm running my triple rec through a 4x12 as well lol.


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Mar 20, 2011)

Taylor said:


> They compliment eachother very well.
> 
> Now, as far as 'tightness' is concerned ; it's kind of a loaded word that doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> ...




Yes, the pick attack. The rectifier does have more sag, especially if you use it on the rectifier tube setting(The solid state setting always seemed too harsh for me). They do sound good together, that's why I have both


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, the Recto does have more sag. BUT...my lead guitarist has a Dual Rec into a 1960A and his tone is dialed in to be just as tight as my 6505+ on top of a Mesa 412.

Its in the settings, man.

Like Budda said, turn the bass to 1. You will still have enough bottom end but it will be tight.


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Mar 20, 2011)

i havent tried the 6534+ but i have tried the 6505, and the dual rec. personally i prefer the 6505 cuz in my honest opinion if u set it up right itll sound pretty sweet and u dont have to boost it. the other reason why i favor the peavey over the mesa is because every mesa ive played through with the exception of the mark III and IV doesnt appeal to me. u can also find a sweet mark III for like 600, save yourself some cash to buy some bare essentials


----------

